# Shortest Uber ride ever?



## HouTXUberman

A rider here in Houston recently took a ride around the block. His destination ended up being just 95 feet from his start point. Is this the shortest Uber ride ever?


----------



## The Geek

I once had a rider take me across a busy and somewhat bigger than normal intersection. No lie. That was the whole 4$ trip.


----------



## Spanky

Took two drunk girls a block. From one hotel bar to the next.


----------



## Sancho737

Last night.

Girl orders ride for her and 3 friends. As all four get in my car. I ask that they all strap in and ask for destination. The drunk girlfriend decides she doesn't want to go and would rather drive her own car. They all get out trying to convince her to come along but can't talk her in to it. So girl who summoned ride asks me to take one of the guys home. No problem. 

He gets in, I enter destination, hit start trip and turn around at end of lot. We're almost out of the lot when drunk girl honks horn and tells him to ride with them. He apologizes to me and asks to get out. Then girl who orders car comes over to me and asks me to cancel trip. I told her, sorry, just started the trip but I will end it now. 

That's how it ended. 90 seconds and 0.04 miles...which is good because I got a lyft call 5 minutes later for 18 miles with fast food, 2am drive thru run included.


----------



## rtaatl

Once I literally took a guy around the corner of the same block because it was raining and he didn't feel like getting wet...wanna guess how long and out of my way it took me to go pick him up for his ride. I swear some people.


----------



## HouTXUberman

For some of these short rides, maybe not the drunken one's, I'm guessing the local Uber management was testing the drivers to see their reactions.


----------



## Sancho737

A few years ago, my coworkers and I would head out monthly to one of the local casinos for poker tournaments. From my house the casino was a little over an hour away. My goal in each tournament was to last at least an hour...the time it took to reach the casino. 

I'm starting to feel the actual ride has to be as long or longer than the trip to pick up the pax to consider it a good trip.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I drove 15 minutes for a ride across the street 4 bucks


----------



## MJP

2 blocks. The girl didn't want to walk that far in her heels.


----------



## painfreepc

rtaatl said:


> Once I literally took a guy around the corner of the same block because it was raining and he didn't feel like getting wet...wanna guess how long and out of my way it took me to go pick him up for his ride. I swear some people.


i had same type of ride as you, i drive 20 minutes to pickup, starting meter fare $2.60 end meter fare $3.25 woman handed me $4 and asked for her change,

now you all are seeing whats it's like to be a taxi driver.


----------



## Allaffair

Hear this!! In Atlanta last weekend had a ping come in, I thought it was someone needing a ride for the braves game. It was a girl at the Lakewood amphitheater and there was a big country concert. Now it took me over 25 mins in very slow moving traffic to get to her, plus there were so many people on the road. I finally got to her and she wanted to go from one side of the venue to the other side, to meet her friends. 
Now that crazy, I got out of that area so quick.


----------



## TomNashville

Sancho737 said:


> Last night.
> 
> Girl orders ride for her and 3 friends. As all four get in my car. I ask that they all strap in and ask for destination. The drunk girlfriend decides she doesn't want to go and would rather drive her own car. They all get out trying to convince her to come along but can't talk her in to it. So girl who summoned ride asks me to take one of the guys home. No problem.
> 
> He gets in, I enter destination, hit start trip and turn around at end of lot. We're almost out of the lot when drunk girl honks horn and tells him to ride with them. He apologizes to me and asks to get out. Then girl who orders car comes over to me and asks me to cancel trip. I told her, sorry, just started the trip but I will end it now.
> 
> That's how it ended. 90 seconds and 0.04 miles...which is good because I got a lyft call 5 minutes later for 18 miles with fast food, 2am drive thru run included.


You rated them a 5 for that? They probably gave you a 4 or less!


----------



## TomNashville

Allaffair said:


> Hear this!! In Atlanta last weekend had a ping come in, I thought it was someone needing a ride for the braves game. It was a girl at the Lakewood amphitheater and there was a big country concert. Now it took me over 25 mins in very slow moving traffic to get to her, plus there were so many people on the road. I finally got to her and she wanted to go from one side of the venue to the other side, to meet her friends.
> Now that crazy, I got out of that area so quick.


It astounds me the laziness of some people, I never understand people requesting me with a stated wait time of over 10 minutes for a freaking minimum fare when its not even raining! Uber (and Lyft for that matter) should raise the minimum fare to $10 for fares that the driver has to travel more than 10 minutes to get to!


----------



## TomNashville

Sancho737 said:


> A few years ago, my coworkers and I would head out monthly to one of the local casinos for poker tournaments. From my house the casino was a little over an hour away. My goal in each tournament was to last at least an hour...the time it took to reach the casino.
> 
> I'm starting to feel the actual ride has to be as long or longer than the trip to pick up the pax to consider it a good trip.


or at least they offer you a tip!


----------



## kalo

I gave a ride .2 miles to four people.. One hotel to the next.. Easy stroll downhill. Clueless.. no tip. $3.20 to me before time, taxes and expenses of course. Yesterday I was taking 2 people to a hotel. They want to get something at the gas station which is next to a Dennys with their hotel on the other side. Asked me if I could wait since the guy just pulled his calf muscle.  I said no problem of course. Turns out their room was directly behind the gas station.. They did give me a $5 tip though.


----------



## OriginalGeek

You guys got me beat. I have done several "High Heel Rescue Missions", guy has his wife or girl out on a date, and won't walk 3-6 blocks in her heels. Those are my shortest rides. I look at it as a service to a human in need, and tap "Go Online".


----------



## TomNashville

OriginalGeek said:


> You guys got me beat. I have done several "High Heel Rescue Missions", guy has his wife or girl out on a date, and won't walk 3-6 blocks in her heels. Those are my shortest rides. I look at it as a service to a human in need, and tap "Go Online".


I don't mind those as long as I don't have to drive too far to get to them. Pile up 6-7 in an hour and you've actually made some $$$!


----------



## Mimzy

Like others, just a few days ago I had a request - 9 minutes away.... Wrong Address. By the time I reached the client post call and got to the correct address- it was about 20 minutes. They wen't across the street for brunch. $4 fare.

I gross $2.40 for 25 minutes of my time, driving 5 miles and_ one of them took a water._

$4 - $1 safe ride fee = $3
$3 - 20% = $2.40


----------



## ken chandler

this was my shortest


----------



## PTUber

It turned out to be a longer trip but I picked up a couple at a DT hotel. Started driving to their destination when I heard them say the were going to a concert I asked where it was and they told me. I turned around and said it is across the street from your hotel! Nice young out of town couple they laughed, wanted to make sure I was paid and even tipped me $5.
My true shortest was 2 coeds going 1 block!


----------



## iUBERdc

Sancho737 said:


> Last night.
> 
> Girl orders ride for her and 3 friends. As all four get in my car. I ask that they all strap in and ask for destination. The drunk girlfriend decides she doesn't want to go and would rather drive her own car. They all get out trying to convince her to come along but can't talk her in to it. So girl who summoned ride asks me to take one of the guys home. No problem.
> 
> He gets in, I enter destination, hit start trip and turn around at end of lot. We're almost out of the lot when drunk girl honks horn and tells him to ride with them. He apologizes to me and asks to get out. Then girl who orders car comes over to me and asks me to cancel trip. I told her, sorry, just started the trip but I will end it now.
> 
> That's how it ended. 90 seconds and 0.04 miles...which is good because I got a lyft call 5 minutes later for 18 miles with fast food, 2am drive thru run included.


Did your ratings take a hit afterwards?



Mimzy said:


> Like others, just a few days ago I had a request - 9 minutes away.... Wrong Address. By the time I reached the client post call and got to the correct address- it was about 20 minutes. They wen't across the street for brunch. $4 fare.
> 
> I gross $2.40 for 25 minutes of my time, driving 5 miles and_ one of them took a water._
> 
> $4 - $1 safe ride fee = $3
> $3 - 20% = $2.40


Why did you go another almost 10 mins? I might go to someone if they are around the block OR A BLOCK AWAY. HELL NO TO 10 mins.


----------



## Dback2004

I've had 2....
The first one was a family at a Village Inn. 4 people got in, I started trip, and began driving around the building to get out of the parking lot. Then they suddenly ask me to stop so their friend can come along. I tell them I'm an UberX driver and only have seat belts for 4, I can't take 5. They decide to all get out and order an XL. 98 feet. Since I already started the ride I couldn't cancel and get the $5 cancellation fee, had to settle for the minimum fare...









My other memorable one was six months or so (before mandatory destinations) I picked up a couple at a popular place for wedding receptions. They told me they were from out of town and gave me the name of a bar they were supposed to meet some other friends at. Literally on the other side of the block.... 0.1 miles.


----------



## BathoTrask

Picked passenger up from a diner, and proceeded to drive them about 200 feet because it was too cold out (35 degrees in NYC in February...).


----------



## MUGATS

Had one that was 600 meters (aka 1/3 of a mile). Not as short as some of the above mentioned but the kicker was that the guy had a skateboard.


----------



## PCH5150

I get a fair amount of trips where I earn $2.66. Especially downtown.


----------



## SamIam51

On Halloween I picked 3 people up, all in costume going to a party. I started the trip and drove about 3 feet when one of the girls yells, oh shit. I stop and turn around, her strap broke on her top and she's holding it up. Out they all went back in for a wardrobe change. Onto the next call.


----------



## UberBastid

HouTXUberman said:


> A rider here in Houston recently took a ride around the block. His destination ended up being just 95 feet from his start point. Is this the shortest Uber ride ever?


Picked up a guy on Sunday morning.
He was drunk offa his a$$.
We went one block, yea, ONE BLOCK and he called me a 'stupid son of a *****'. Now, it may be true, but there's no way he should have been able to tell in one block.

I pulled over and told him I have a name for people like him: pedestrian.
GTFO of my car.

One block. 
No charge on the ride


----------



## TheAntMiami

MJP said:


> 2 blocks. The girl didn't want to walk that far in her heels.


As a taxi driver, legit around the corner maybe 30 steps, hot Asian Latina girl in high heels $20 cash, took 15 seconds!


----------



## UberBastid

TheAntMiami said:


> As a taxi driver, legit around the corner maybe 30 steps, hot Asian Latina girl in high heels $20 cash, took 15 seconds!


Asian-Latina is an outstanding hybrid.
Makes for beautiful woman almost every time ... well, till they hit 30 or have a child.


----------



## iUBERdc

UberBastid said:


> Picked up a guy on Sunday morning.
> He was drunk offa his a$$.
> We went one block, yea, ONE BLOCK and he called me a 'stupid son of a *****'. Now, it may be true, but there's no way he should have been able to tell in one block.
> 
> I pulled over and told him I have a name for people like him: pedestrian.
> GTFO of my car.
> 
> One block.
> No charge on the ride


You didn't get anything from that ride? Should have been a minimum far at least. And a 1* and request to never pair with this POS again



UberBastid said:


> Asian-Latina is an outstanding hybrid.
> Makes for beautiful woman almost every time ... well, till they hit 30 or have a child.


One of the biggest reasons I have to being childfree is that I don't want the woman I love to be wrecked by a pregnancy and childbirth and stress of children! Awful reason but I have a right to make selfish decisions, so I got a vesectomy!


----------



## tirebiter

HouTXUberman said:


> A rider here in Houston recently took a ride around the block. His destination ended up being just 95 feet from his start point. Is this the shortest Uber ride ever?


I've had that happen more than a few times. Sometimes it's drunk kids who can't walk one block.
Other times, I figure they're tourists and had no idea where they were or where they were going.

("See that door over there? That's where you're going....")


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

I had a 0.5 mile ride of an obese kid from high school to his home. Drove three miles to pick him up.


----------

